
Invite to join new social network - feralhog
I&#x27;m giving out some invites to a new social network. It&#x27;s private, positive, and constructive.<p>Let me know if you want a link to try it out.
======
tastroder
We already have a link, we can click on your profile name.

~~~
feralhog
Aw. Where does it take you?

